# Replacing Front brake pads/rotor on Audi A6 (C5)



## kevin1533 (Mar 2, 2009)

I just did my first brake/rotor change on my audi a6 quattro 3.0
I haven't seen a tutorial for the C5 so I took some pictures and wrote up a DIY on ehow.com. hope this helps someone out there.
DYI: Replacing Front brake pads/rotor on Audi A6 3.0 (C5)



_Modified by kevin1533 at 6:35 AM 3-2-2009_


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Replacing Front brake pads/rotor on Audi A6 (kevin1533)*

Here is a pda file i found if anyone is looking on doing this down the line, it has all the infor you need.
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...s.pdf


----------

